# Old School Crunch subs - Anyone like them?



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Anyone remember these? They were decent in my opinion. Here's a little story. Back in '92 or so a friend of mine wanted to put a system in his '79 Accord hatch. He had a Sony headunit, a Pyramid amp, and some other speakers. What he did not have was subs....or much money. We were 16. We went to the local car audio shop that was a Stillwater dealer to check out the "new" Mohawk subs. They demoed a couple for us and they sounded like crap. We were about to take off and see if some entry level MTX would be better when the guy offered up a "Crunch" 15" display sub. This was before the colorful label. We said, "let's hear it". At first we laughed because we thought it was a ripoff of the Punch. All I can say is WOW! That 15" sub was tight, accurate, clean, hard hitting. My buddy was sold. His amp crapped out soon after and he ended up trading me the sub for an amp and a Realistic 12" sub. I loved that thing, but never had enough power to push it. I ended up selling it. I MISS that sub. 

I did totally forget about it until I recently dug up a Crunch 6.5" sub that I had buried away. I think a friend gave it to me. Along with it I had the specs for a transmission line. So I grabbed some spare OSB to see if it would even work. The foam was trashed so I coated it up with RTV. This was really just me messing around before throwing it away. Plus, I got to show my son how to build a speaker enclosure. So it turns out this thing rocks!! Now I want more of these, but it seems like the old school Crunch's are long forgotten.

Am I the only one who likes these?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Think they were made by Credence back then. 

Can get better now


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

I remember them when they came out. You could get the standard Crunch subs or Crunch Pro subs. Either way, if you paired them up to a Crunch CR600 (300 watts RMS x2) you'd be pounding back in the day. Crunch made a 31 band EQ, mids/highs and a range of amplifiers that were Zed made. They included the CR600, CR400, CR250, CR100, CR50, CR50SHC (Super High Current), CR425 and CR450. They had the option of inserting a Crunch module into the side of the amp. You removed a cover and slid the module into a port. The Modules were crossovers, bass boost or EQ. ok....I'll stop reminiscing about the old days now.... Thanks for bringing up those old school subs.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

The 15" I had was the Pro. By far the most accurate 15" I've ever heard. I put the 6.5" Crunch in the transmission line in the hatch of my WRX. I pitted it against a Punch Audiophile 10" in a sealed box, JL 10W0 in a 4th order, JBL 1000GTI im a ported enclosure, and a Boston Acoustics G110 on a ported enclosure. The Crunch sounded better than all but the Boston. I'm blown away.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

When you look at the cheap Chinese garbage they make today you can forget they once made nice gear in the USA. I had a pair of the 12's at one point back in high school. Can't remember the mdl, but they had the colored logo on the dust cap. I've been looking for a pair to add to my old school collection for a long while. They're pretty rare these days.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Early 90's Crunch was definitely decent stuff. I'd put it on par with Kicker Competition or RF Punch woofers from that era.


----------



## e=mc2 (Dec 4, 2013)

63flip said:


> When you look at the cheap Chinese garbage they make today you can forget they once made nice gear in the USA



So if I grew up in China, it would be the USA who made ****ty gear?


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Member cutra is selling some of his NOS Crunch amps and subs.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> Member cutra is selling some of his NOS Crunch amps and subs.


Unless I'm missing something that was in "2009"


----------



## hakmazter (Jul 19, 2013)

the old crunch 8" subs were one of the best woofers I ever played with. We sold dozens of them and installed them in bandpass boxes with great success. I hit 141.1 with 2 of those 8"subs in a Dodge Daytona in the early 90s.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

63flip said:


> Unless I'm missing something that was in "2009"


2014

Old School Zed made Crunch Amplifier Rare For Sale - Canuck Audio Mart


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd only go for the pro series subs, and only if it was a somewhat cheap price. Thanks for the link though.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

hakmazter said:


> the old crunch 8" subs were one of the best woofers I ever played with. We sold dozens of them and installed them in bandpass boxes with great success. I hit 141.1 with 2 of those 8"subs in a Dodge Daytona in the early 90s.


Daytona's and their horn-like hatch could make good SPL with modest gear. I hit 139 in 2003 with my 90 Daytona daily driver on an Alpine 6015CX (by Macauley) 15" reference SQ sub on 225W RMS in a 2.8 cu.ft. ported enclosure. Playing regular music, no tones or burps.


----------



## GaPawnbroker (May 25, 2018)

I remember Crunch they came out around 88 where I am from. I remember them quite well as a my best friends father-in law ran the shop where they were made in Headland, Alabama. Put 4 12's in the back of a buddy's Ford Ranger and cut a hole from the bed to the cab and sealed it of with a camper boot. First amp was a Kenwood amp, dont remember which model only the biggest one we could get. Did ok, but slapped in 2 extra batts and a pair of Linear-Power 5002's ( I remember those because one is in the back of my Corvette, and the other in my wife's Camaro). We practically lived on The Miracle Strip in Panama City Beach, Florida. God those were great days , especially the nights. The cruising and women were unbelievable, if you were there you know if you weren't you wouldn't believe if we told you and had video or movie reels to prove it. We once had a cop tell us he had been waiting 45 mins for us to get to him so he could identify us and give us a ticket for noise pollution. So yes the old Crunch woofers were awesome st the time. Only time ever got shamed by anyone was when a guy from Miami came up and had a Buick Regal with 2 Ev 35 inch loud speakers powered by a couple of huge Hi-Fonics amps. He would literaly hit so hard that your drink would ripple so hard that a drop of it fly out up out of the center abdout 2 or 3 inches, he had no back seat window or trunk really, just speakers and a wall straight upbehind the seats.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

buddy of mine had a pair of 10" crunch pro on a hifonics boltar. series vii (bridged to 600 watts) he had it in a ported box in the trunk of his BMW and ported it through the ski-pass. 

was incredible! very musical sub for the day and not super expensive. he played some 20 hz test tones and you couldny really hear it, but you could hear the traffic sounds on the highway pulsating at 20 hz, lol.


----------

